# Holland Lop Babies



## HappyFarmBunnies (Feb 26, 2012)

These are our first two litters of Holland lop babies and I just couldn't be prouder. They are so ridiculously cute I can't quite contain myself. I don't really know what to do with myself, actually. Just...the ears...I die....



























And here's our litter of six, a real mixed-bag of colors. I think we have a blue tort, a couple harlequins and broken black tort and maybe a blue and something tri? I dunno, I'm distracted by the cuteness.


----------



## LindseyG (Feb 26, 2012)

omg please give a warning before posting pictures this cute!!! Holland lops are one of my favorite breeds, they are just precious!


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 26, 2012)

Holland Lops have some of the cutest babies. Love all the different colors. Especially the Blue Tort and Broken. Such sweet faces.

K


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Feb 26, 2012)

:faint:


----------



## Wtfalcons111 (Feb 27, 2012)

Such adorable babies! Good luck with them!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Feb 27, 2012)

:thud:

leaseplease: I want one of those lil' bunnzers. lol 

Wayyyyyy too seriously adorable. Yes, Hollands do have the cutest babies. :inlove:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 27, 2012)

Way too cute! *SQUEE* :inlove:


The top picture is particularly cute because they all look like they seriously disapprove of the camera


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 27, 2012)

:inlove: Cuteness overload!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Feb 27, 2012)

can i have them all!!! leaseplease:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 27, 2012)

SOOO cute! Ohmygosh. <3 

Are the 3 in the first picture Oranges or Agoutis?

Emily


----------



## CCWelch (Feb 27, 2012)

Incredibly adorable but too small for my taste in rabbits...nothing smaller than Mini Lops here.


----------



## critterchic (Feb 28, 2012)

The cuteness is just killing me!


----------



## wendymac (Feb 28, 2012)

They are so cute!!! I love the ears...they're so tiny!


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Feb 28, 2012)

*BlueCamasRabbitry wrote: *


> SOOO cute! Ohmygosh. <3
> 
> Are the 3 in the first picture Oranges or Agoutis?
> 
> Emily


They are oranges, and oranges are agouti's.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Mar 12, 2012)

Thought I would add some updated pictures.


----------



## wendymac (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness, they are absolutely adorable!!! I love the last pic...those ears are so cute!! What's your secret on getting them to sit still long enough to snap the pics? LOL


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh they just get cutier! So seriously disapproving I may have to die of cuteness overload! :inlove:


----------



## bunnychild (Mar 13, 2012)

their eyes say I am innocent and clueless I love that look


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 13, 2012)

I "awwwwwww!"ed my way through this thread! So cute! Holland Lops are my favorites. Do some of the babies have gray eyes?


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 13, 2012)

Absolutely sweet. They are growing up so nicely. 

Congratulations! Someone will be getting a treat when they bring these babies home. 

K


----------



## Serenity73 (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness sooooo sweet!


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Mar 13, 2012)

SnowyShiloh wrote:


> I "awwwwwww!"ed my way through this thread! So cute! Holland Lops are my favorites. Do some of the babies have gray eyes?



They all do! I couldn't believe it. Some are more blue than gray but there is no BEW gene anywhere in the pedigrees of the parents. I think it's just GORGEOUS. I'm such a proud Mamma!


----------



## Samara (Mar 17, 2012)

They're like wee little helicopter babies! 

Love it! I can see why you're so proud!!


----------



## MagPie (Mar 17, 2012)

X3 I totally just about died when I saw the first picture. That has to be the cutest babies with their squishy fluffy faces.


----------

